# is this a good pump ?



## noel77 (Oct 11, 2012)

hey guys i need your help........ i just bit on three commercial jobs, im sure of getting at least two. im gonna need an other pump to manage. im about to bid on a graco 7900 on ebay, but it has a crack on housing of the head, can you give it a look and let me kno what you think. http://www.ebay.com/itm/GRACO-GMAX-1...-/190762019449


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I wonder what the reserve is on it? I really have no experience with that pump, but plenty of experience with the Speeflo's. The 8900 is a work horse. I think this guy is dreaming if he thinks this pump is work 3 grand. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Airless-Pai...636?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460a71c024


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have used the 7900 alot in the past and they are great pumps will spray anything run multiple guns and the honda engines lest forever.
When I worked for acontractor we ran two guns with bigger tips and it pumped paint up three stoties and down a 150'hallway.It even fell out of amoving truck and still sprayed.
I have an old 5000 that is 12 years old and still run great.
I had to price out a new one for insurance reasons and new 5900 is over 6000 dollars so a new 7900 would be alot more.
That being said big pumps cost alot more to repair.A new piston and sleeve are pricey.
For 990 dollars people dont know they bidding on or the seller knows there is something wrong with it.With a crack in the casing there might be damage to the gears,shaft or clutches in there.Good luck.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

the crack on the head does not seem like a big deal. It is missing the inlet house that sucks the materials up. That could cost a couple of buck. The tires don't even have paint on them. If the price stays below $2500 I would say get it. I am a Speeflow man myself.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

True the inlet pick-up tube is missing .If you get it buy a donkey dick 3' long tube so you can work out of a 30 gallon garbage can. A pump that big will suck a 5'er dry in no time.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I've used but I never really liked gas powered pumps. I certainly wouldn't buy on. Too many eggs in one basket with those. When we're doing big spray jobs and electric is not readily available I'd much prefer having a separate generator to power electric pumps. breakdowns and equipment problems and getting past them and getting through each shift productively is a major part of spray jobs and I just have found that generators running electric pumps give me more options on the fly.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Oden said:


> I've used but I never really liked gas powered pumps. I certainly wouldn't buy on. Too many eggs in one basket with those. When we're doing big spray jobs and electric is not readily available I'd much prefer having a separate generator to power electric pumps. breakdowns and equipment problems and getting past them and getting through each shift productively is a major part of spray jobs and I just have found that generators running electric pumps give me more options on the fly.



how much are the electric conversion kits for that pump? i've seen some duel rigs before. maybe for an extra grand it might be worth adding that option.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

The electric motor conversion is a great option but the pump will not run as many guns or as much heavy material.I worked for a guy who had one.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

kmp said:


> The electric motor conversion is a great option but the pump will not run as many guns or as much heavy material.I worked for a guy who had one.


Why not run gas outside when you need two guns and the electric when you only need one gun inside or out?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We can switch our SpeeFlow's from gas to elec. in less than 1 min. When we go to elec. I don't see a huge drop in pressure. It is less, but not too bad. 
We have used gas for years and have never had a problem with the motors..never


----------

